# Outside Speaker



## Joe Ponsi (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a 2020 Model S. I have heard that there is a way to access a speaker on the outside of the vehicle through the phone app. Does anyone have any information? Is this is a feature and if it is how would you access it? 

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## rkgto (Sep 1, 2020)

You can enable voice control through the Security fature on your Tesla app.


----------

